# Cigarillos - Inhale or Not?



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Rather than hi-jacking or making an off-topic post on the other recent cigarillo thread:

Do you inhale them like a cigarette? Or smoke them like a cigar?


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Smoke em like a cigar - that's what they are. Just miniature versions. If you do inhale, you are going to hurt soon.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

I quit cigarettes 30 years ago ,now with cigarillos I do not inhale . I don't like holding one below a 28 rg. because they remind me and temptation to inhale is there . So I am staying away from the smaller rgs.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't inhale smoke of any kind (anymore :biggrin


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

nope, never inhale 'em. I just puff 'em like a cigar.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Like a cigar. Smoke it like a cig and it will gag you, (at least it would gag me anyway)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Never inhale cigars of any kind IMHO!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope. I don't inhale.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry for the next dumb question (it will be a while before my next visit to the B&M to answer my own question): Do they have filters?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

nooooooo
the ones with filters are the 'little cigars'
you want to stay away from those, they are the worst tobacco i have ever smoked, and i've tried several brands out of curiosity..
it's like they're purposely blended to taste bad....


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Please do not inhale !


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Up to you. This chick likes it:


----------

